# Growing java moss outside of water.



## ulyssis (Aug 12, 2015)

I have some java moss growing in a jar of RO water right now. I want to add it to the land portion of my vivs. From what I read, it will grow out of water but must stay wet. My vivs are setup to be misted 3x a day at 10s each time. Do you think that is enough water on a daily basis to have it grow? Or will the 8hrs between misting times dry it out and kill it?


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

It's a pretty hardy moss so I would think it'd be okay but It depends on how much the tank dries out between mistings. I mist my tanks by hand once a day and my mosses (including aquatic ones like "Java" and "Christmas" etc.) do well. 
You could try to add half of your moss to the tank and see how it does so if it doesn't work out you still have some backup.


----------



## zerelli (Sep 14, 2009)

Depends on what you keep the humidity at in the tank between mistings. I would say that as long as it is more humid than not you will probably not kill it.


----------



## ulyssis (Aug 12, 2015)

zerelli said:


> Depends on what you keep the humidity at in the tank between mistings. I would say that as long as it is more humid than not you will probably not kill it.



80-90 usually are the humidity levels.


----------

